# Airshow in Pratica di Mare - Sept 17



## Parmigiano (Sep 13, 2006)

If somebody plans to visit Rome this weekend...
I can't be there, but it seems it's worth...

http://www.aeronautica.difesa.it/SitoAM/index.asp?idsez=2046&idente=3015

Display should include:

Military/historical FLIGHT exhibitions:

HELICOPTERS:

Agusta A-129 Mangusta
Agusta/Westland AW-139
CH-47C Chinook
HH-3F Pelikan

AIRCRAFTS:

AMX
AV-8B
B-1B 
B-707
C-27 Spartan
EUROFIGHTER 
F-16
F-18
M-346 Aremacchi
P-180
TORNADO

HISTORICAL/REPRODUCTIONS:

FLYER
B-25 
Me-262    

AEROBATIC TEAMS:

BREITLING JET TEAM (L-39 ALBATROS)
THE RED BULLS (SU-29 e 31)
PATRULLA AGUILA (C-101)
RED ARROWS (HAWK)
FRECCE TRICOLORI (MB-339)

STATIC DISPLAY

C-160 TRANSALL
DORNIER 228
MIRAGE 2000
A-7E CORSAIR II
MI-8 HIP
MI-24 HIND
MIG-29
SU-17 FITTER


(Aircraft details originally posted by 'Arrigoni1961' in the Italian IL-2 Forum)


----------

